# Aktueller Bericht: Ausfallquote/Rücklaufquote für Hardware 2014



## Rollora (6. Januar 2015)

*Aktueller Bericht: Ausfallquote/Rücklaufquote für Hardware 2014*

Es ist mal wieder soweit, Hardware.FR hat ihren halbjährlichen Bericht über Hardware-Ausfallquoten veröffentlicht.
Dabei werden die die Rücklaufquoten von tausenden Hardwareteilen (gerechnet wird erst ab für Hardware die mehr als 100x ausgeliefert wurde) aus den Bereichen Mainboards, Power Supply, Grafikkarten, RAM, SSDs HDDs usw... berücksichtigt und sowohl Marken als auch genau die Produkte aufgezählt:

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, hier die Ergebnisse:

* MAINBOARDS:*


*Hersteller:*

_- Gigabyte 2,51% (im Vergleich zu 2,02%)
- MSI 2,65% (im Vergleich zu 2,60%)
- ASUS 2,86% (im Vergleich zu 2,31%)
- ASRock 2,99% (im Vergleich zu 2,27%)
_*
Aufgelistet nach Produkten mit einer Ausfallrate höher als 5%
*
_- 8,80% ASUS Rampage IV Extreme_
_- 8,05% ASRock AD2550B-ITX_
_- 7,93% ASRock FM2A88M Extreme4+_
_- 7,25% ASRock 970 Extreme3 R2.0_
_- 7,20% ASUS Maximus VI Extreme_
- 5,95% ASRock 970 Pro3 R2.0
_- 5,93% MSI Z87I_
_- 5,56% Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3_
- 5,26% ASRock 990FX Extreme3
- 5,06% ASUS Maximus VI Formula
- 5,05% ASRock FM2A55M-VG3

*Aufgelistet nach Chipsatz:*

_- 3,41% Z87
- 3,17% H87
- 2,83% B85
- 1,71% H81

- 3,55% 990
- 3,80% 970
- 2,55% A88X/A85X
- 2,52% A78/A75
- 2,92% A58/A55_

Der Z87 im Detail, da er für Overclocker am interessantesten sein sollte:

*Marken:*

_- Gigabyte 2,18%
- MSI 3,22%
- ASUS 3,67%
- ASRock 4,25%_

*Und Modelle:*

_- 7,20% ASUS Maximus VI Extreme
- 5,93% MSI Z87I
- 5,06% ASUS Maximus VI Formula
- 4,76% ASUS Z87I-PRO
- 4,55% ASRock Fatal1ty Z87 Killer
- 4,42% ASUS Maximus VI Gene
- 4,26% ASUS Z87-PRO
- 4,13% ASUS SABERTOOTH Z87
- 3,65% MSI Z87-G45 GAMING
- 3,48% MSI Z87-G43 GAMING
- 3,37% ASUS Z87-A
- 3,29% ASUS Z87-K
- 2,17% ASUS Z87-PLUS
- 1,92% MSI Z87-GD65 GAMING
- 1,85% MSI Z87-G43
- 1,67% MSI Z87-G41 PC Mate
- 1,39% Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H
- 1,14% ASUS GRYPHON Z87
- 0,93% ASRock Z87 PRO3

_* Und auch AM3 darf nicht fehlen:*_

- 7,25% ASRock 970 Extreme3 R2.0
- 5,95% ASRock 970 Pro3 R2.0
- 5,56% Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3
- 5,26% ASRock 990FX Extreme3
- 3,31% ASUS Crosshair V Formula Z
- 3,60% ASRock 970 Extreme4
- 2,14% ASUS M5A97 EVO R2.0
- 1,82% Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P
- 1,71% ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0

_*Fazit Mainboards:* Es gefällt die hohe_ Zuverlässigkeit bei Gigabyte, mich schockiert die hohe Ausfallquote ausgerechnet mancher sauteren Boards...
Also ist es vielleicht manchmal gar nicht so clever, viel Geld für ein Highend-Board auszugeben sondern lieber ein günstiges Modell zu kaufen. Mehr noch als das Umtauschen eines Mainboards würde mich das gesamte Zerlegen und erneut zusammenbauen des PCs, samt der nicht vorhandenen Möglichkeit ihn zu benutzen nerven. Letztere ist ja bei einer ausgefallenen GPU nicht der Fall (bei vorhandener iGPU).

_*Netzteile*:
*
Marken:
*
_- FSP Group 0,83% (contre 1,57%)
- be quiet! 0,84% (contre 0,77%)
- Corsair 1,32% (contre 1,52%)
- Cooler Master 1,51% (contre 1,42%)
- Zalman 1,72% (contre 0,84%)
- Thermaltake 1,86% (contre 2,48%)
- Seasonic 2,31% (contre 2,91%)
- Akasa 2,97% (contre 2,39%)
- Cougar 4,74% (contre 1,81%)_

*500-550 Watt Geräte:*_

- 4,46% Cooler Master G550M 80PLUS Bronze
- 3,39% FSP RAIDER S550 550W 80PLUS Silver
- 2,48% Zalman ZM-500LX
- 2,26% Akasa Venom Power 550
- 1,84% Zalman ZM-500GS
- 1,54% Cooler Master B-Series 500W
- 1,49% Zalman ZM-500GT 80PLUS
- 1,47% Corsair CX500 80PLUS Bronze
- 1,44% Cooler Master GX 550W 80PLUS Bronze
- 1,35% Thermaltake Smart SE 530W
- 1,06% Be Quiet ! System Power 7 500 W 80PLUS Silver
- 1,03% Corsair Builder Series VS550
- 0,92% Cougar PowerX 550 80PLUS Bronze
- 0,90% Corsair CX500M 80PLUS Bronze
- 0,81% Be Quiet ! Pure Power L8 530W CM 80PLUS Bronze
- 0,80% Be Quiet ! Pure Power L8 500W 80PLUS Bronze
- 0,68% FSP HEXA 500
- 0,68% Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 550W 80PLUS Gold
- 0,64% Akasa Essential Plus 550
- 0,63% Cooler Master G500 Series 80PLUS Bronze
- 0,00% Fractal Design Integra R2 500W
_
*600-660Watt*

_- 3,65% Cougar ST 600
- 3,57% Zalman ZM650-XG 80PLUS Gold
- 2,83% Corsair RM650 80PLUS Gold
- 2,59% Be Quiet ! System Power 7 600 W 80PLUS Silver
- 2,56% Corsair CX600 80PLUS Bronze
- 2,50% Seasonic P-660 Platinum 80PLUS Platinum
- 2,38% Cooler Master G650M 80PLUS Bronze
- 2,21% Corsair CS650 80PLUS Gold
- 1,89% Antec High Current Gamer 620 80PLUS Bronze
- 1,82% Cooler Master Silent Pro M2 620W 80PLUS Bronz
- 1,80% Be Quiet ! Pure Power L8 600W 80PLUS Bronze
- 1,46% Cooler Master G600 Series 80PLUS Bronze
- 1,29% Zalman ZM-600LX
- 0,95% Corsair Builder Series VS650
- 0,72% Akasa Cobra 650
- 0,68% Seasonic X-650 (SS-650KM3) 80PLUS Gold
- 0,59% Corsair CX600M 80PLUS Bronze
- 0,31% Cooler Master B-Series 600W
- 0,00% FSP RAIDER S650 650W 80PLUS Silver_


* ARBEITSSPEICHER*

*Hersteller*:

_- Kingston 0,36% (contre 0,29%)
- Crucial 0,57% (contre 0,41%)
- G.Skill 0,97% (contre 0,91%)
- Corsair 1,20% (contre 1,41%)_

*Meistretournierte Modelle:*

_- 6,01% Corsair VS SO-DIMM CMSO8GX3M2A1333C9
- 5,12% G.Skill SO-DIMM F3-12800CL9D-8GBSQ
- 5,04% Corsair VS SO-DIMM CMSO8GX3M1A1333C9 
- 4,40% Corsair XMS3 CMX8GX3M2A1333C9 
- 3,95% Corsair XMS2 TWIN2X2048-6400_

* DDR3 1600 Modelle:*

_- 3,57% Corsair VS CMV8GX3M2A1600C11
- 3,29% Corsair XMS CMX8GX3M2A1600C9
- 2,75% G.Skill Ares F3-1600C9D-8GAB
- 2,03% G.Skill RL F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL
- 1,96% G.Skill Aegis F3-1600C11D-8GIS
- 1,59% G.Skill X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXM
- 1,48% G.Skill NT F3-1600C11D-8GNT
- 1,42% G.Skill X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL
- 1,14% Kingston HyperX Genesis KHX1600C9D3K2/8GX
- 0,00% G.Skill X F3-12800CL7D-8GBXM
- 0,67% Corsair Vengeance LP CML8GX3M2A1600C9B
- 0,39% Kingston HyperX Beast KHX16C9T3K2/8X
- 0,33% Kingston HyperX KHX16C9B1BK2/8X
- 0,00% G.Skill Ares F3-1600C8D-8GAB
- 0,00% Kingston HyperX KHX16C9B1RK2/8X
- 0,00% Kingston HyperX Genesis KHX1600C9D3K2/8G
- 0,00% Kingston ValueRAM KVR16N11S8K2/8

_*Fazit RAM:*_
Kingston ist also eindeutig der zuverlässigste Hersteller, und oft auch der günstigste. 
_
*GRAFIKKARTEN*

*Hersteller*:

_- MSI 2,25% (contre 2,10%)
- Gainward 2,67% (contre 1,97%)
- Gigabyte 2,98% (contre 3,64%)
- ASUS 3,00% (contre 1,92%)
- Zotac 3,09% (contre 1,61%)
- Sapphire 4,04% (contre 2,80%)
- HIS 5,09% (N/A)_

*Karten mit einer Rückgaberate höher als 5%*

_- 15,23% Sapphire HD 7950 With Boost (11196-19)
- 13,85% HIS R9 280X iPower IceQ X² Boost Clock
- 11,97% ASUS Radeon R9 280X R9280X-DC2T-3GD5
- 11,31%  Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X OC UEFI 11221-07
- 10,88% Gainward GeForce GTX 780 Phantom GLH
- 10,68% MSI Radeon R9 270X HAWK
- 10,00% Gigabyte GV-N78TOC-3GD - GeForce GTX 780 Ti
- 9,24% MSI R7970 Twin Frozr 3GD5/OC BE
- 8,86% MSI R9 280X Gaming
- 8,52% MSI Radeon R9 270X GAMING
- 8,20% HIS R9 280X iPower IceQ X² Turbo Boost Clock
- 8,15% Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X GV-R928XOC-3GD-GA
- 7,91% MSI GeForce GTX 780 Twin Frozr GAMING
- 7,78% Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X GV-R928XOC-3GD
- 7,31% Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X OC 11221-00
- 7,30% Gainward GeForce GTX 770
- 6,94% Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Vapor-XOC 11217-00
- 6,22% Sapphire Radeon R7 250 1 Go GDDR5
- 5,95% ASUS GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5
- 5,63% Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC 11227-00
- 5,62% Sapphire Radeon R9 290 21227-00
- 5,31% MSI R7950 Twin Frozr 3GD5/OC BE
- 5,15% Gainward GeForce GTX 770 Phantom OC
_
*Aufgelistet nach GPU:*

_- 2,53% Radeon HD 7850
- 1,66% Radeon HD 7870
- 10,28% Radeon HD 7950
- 7,63% Radeon HD 7970

- 2,81% Radeon R9 270
- 5,79% Radeon R9 270X
- 8,81% Radeon R9 280X
- 6,63% Radeon R9 290
- 5,58% Radeon R9 290X

- 1,57% GeForce GTX 660
- 2,57% GeForce GTX 760
- 3,16% GeForce GTX 770
- 4,75% GeForce GTX 780
- 2,91% GeForce GTX 780 Ti
- 1,33% GeForce GTX TITAN/BLACK_

*Nach GPU nd Hersteller:*

*Radeon R9 270/270X*_

- 10,68% MSI Radeon R9 270X HAWK
- 8,52% MSI Radeon R9 270X GAMING
- 6,94% Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Vapor-X OC
- 4,95% HIS R9 270 IceQ X² Turbo Boost Clock
- 4,20% Gigabyte Radeon R9 270X GV-R927XOC-2GD
- 4,43% Sapphire Radeon R9 270 Dual-X OC
- 2,72% Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Dual-X OC
- 0,93% MSI Radeon R9 270 GAMING_

* Radeon R9 280X*

_- 13,85% HIS R9 280X iPower IceQ X² Boost Clock
- 11,97% ASUS Radeon R9 280X R9280X-DC2T-3GD5
- 11,31%  Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X OC UEFI
- 9,35% Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X GV-R928XOC-3GD-GA
- 8,20% HIS R9 280X iPower IceQ X² Turbo Boost Clock
- 7,79% MSI R9 280X Gaming
- 7,78% Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X GV-R928XOC-3GD
- 5,68% Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X OC
- 4,80% Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Vapor-X OC
- 4,35% Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Tri-X OC_

_*Radeon R9 290/290X*

- 5,63% Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC
- 5,62% Sapphire R9 290
- 4,26% Sapphire R9 290X
- 1,98% HIS Radeon R9 290 H290F4GD_

* GeForce GTX 660*

_- 2,12% MSI N660 GAMING 2GD5
- 1,78% MSI N660 TF 2GD5/OC
- 1,70% ASUS GTX660-DC2OC-2GD5
- 1,41% MSI N660-2GD5/OC
- 1,40% Gigabyte GV-N660OC-2GD
- 1,30% MSI N660 GAMING 2GD5/OC
- 1,14% ASUS GTX660-DC2OCPH-2GD5
- 0,91% ASUS GTX660-DC2-2GD5
_
* GeForce GTX 760/770*

_- 7,30% Gainward GeForce GTX 770
- 5,95% ASUS GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5
- 5,15% Gainward GeForce GTX 770 Phantom OC
- 4,97% Zotac GeForce GTX 770 AMP!
- 2,94% Gainward GeForce GTX 770 Phantom 4 Go
- 2,48% Gigabyte GV-N770OC-4GD
- 2,31% MSI GeForce GTX 770 Lightning
- 1,97% MSI GeForce GTX 770 Lightning LE
- 1,76% MSI GeForce GTX 770 Twin Frozr GAMING OC
- 1,20% MSI GeForce GTX 770 Twin Frozr GAMING 4 Go
- 0,97% Gigabyte GV-N770OC-2GD
- 0,59% MSI GeForce GTX 770 N770-2GD5/OC
_
_*GeForce GTX 780/780 Ti*

- 10,88% Gainward GeForce GTX 780 Phantom GLH
- 10,00% Gigabyte GV-N78TOC-3GD
- 7,91% MSI GeForce GTX 780 Twin Frozr GAMING
- 4,27% Zotac GeForce GTX 780
- 3,73% Gainward GeForce GTX 780 Phantom
- 3,69% ASUS GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5 
- 3,00% ASUS GTX780TI-DC2OC-3GD5
- 2,00% ASUS GTX780TI-3GD5
- 1,55% Gainward GeForce GTX 780 Ti 
_
*Fazit Grafikkarten:*
Prinzipiell finde ich hier Ausfallraten höher als 3% schon bedenklich, aber die Ausfallraten der 7950/70 und R280X sind tatsächlich ein Katastrophe. Hier gilt es ganz klar eine NICHT Empfehlung auszusprechen. Wenn jedes  7 bzw 10. Modell schon nach so kurzer Zeit defekt ist, will man nicht wissen, was das langfristig bedeutet. Ob dies wegen zu knapper Berechnungen von AMD ist (diese geben ja die Vorgaben an die Kartenhersteller weiter) oder weil die Kartenhersteller aus irgendwelchen Gründen nur wenig Qualitätssicherung betreiben bei manchen Modellen ist leider nicht ersichtlich.
Jedenfalls FINGER WEG VON MANCHEN GRAFIKKARTEN!!!

*FESTPLATTEN*

*Hersteller*:

_- Seagate 0,69% (contre 0,86%)
- Western 0,93 (contre 1,13%)
- HGST 1,01% (contre 1,08%)
- Toshiba 1,29% (contre 1,02%)_

* 5 mit der höchsten Ausfallrate:*

_- 4,76% WD Black WD4001FAEX _
_- 4,24% WD Black WD3001FAEX_
_- 3,83% WD SE WD3000F9YZ_
_- 2,56% HGST Travelstar 7K1000_
- 2,39% Toshiba DT01ACA300

*2 Terrabyte-Platten:*

_- 2,30% Toshiba DT01ACA200
- 1,13% Seagate Desktop SSHD ST2000DX001
- 1,01% WD Green WD20EZRX 
- 0,79% Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST2000DM001
- 0,77% WD Red WD20EFRX 
- 0,70% WD Black WD2003FZEX
- 0,63% WD AV-GP WD20EURS 
- 0,56% WD Black WD2002FAEX 
- 0,52% Seagate Enterprise Value ST2000NC001
- 0,44% WD SE WD2000F9YZ
- 0,30% Seagate NAS ST2000VN000
- 0,21% WD RE WD2000FYYZ
- 0,00% Seagate Surveillance ST2000VX000
- 0,00% Seagate Enterprise Capacity ST2000NM0033_

*3 Terrabyte-Platten*

_- 4,24% WD Black WD3001FAEX
- 3,83% WD SE WD3000F9YZ
- 2,39% Toshiba DT01ACA300 
- 1,89% Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST3000DM001
- 1,50% WD Red WD30EFRX 
- 1,12% Seagate NAS ST3000VN000
- 1,08% WD Green WD30EZRX
- 0,57% Seagate Enterprise Value ST3000NC002
- 0,36% Seagate Surveillance ST3000VX000_

*4 Terrabyte-Platten*

_- 4,76% WD Black WD4001FAEX 
- 1,95% WD RE WD4000FYYZ
- 1,87% Seagate NAS ST4000VN000
- 1,67% WD Red WD40EFRX
- 1,58% Seagate Desktop HDD.15 ST4000DM000
- 1,28% WD Green WD40EZRX 
- 0,63% HGST Deskstar 7K4000
- 0,00% Seagate Enterprise Capacity ST4000NM0033
_
Fazit: entgegen der hier allgemein vorherrschenden Meinung kann man Seagate jederzeit über alle anderen Hersteller empfehlen.

*SSDs:*

*Hersteller*:

- Samsung 0,24% (contre 0,54%)
- Intel 0,27% (contre 0,90%)
- Sandisk 0,29% (contre 0,70%)
- Crucial 0,57% (contre 1,08%)
- Kingston 0,63% (contre 0,72%)
- Corsair 0,87% (contre 0,91%)

* 5 Modelle mit den häufigsten Ausfallquoten*

- 3,27% Kingston SSDNow mS200 mSATA 120 Go
_- 2,84% Corsair Force GS 240 Go
- 2,54% Corsair Neutron 64 Go
- 1,44% Corsair Force LS 120 Go_
- 1,34% OCZ Agility 3 480 Go

* Modelle mit ~120 GB*


_- 1,44% Corsair Force LS 120 Go_
- 0,70% Crucial M500
- 0,66% Kingston V300
- 0,66% Corsair Force GT
- 0,45% Sandisk Extreme II
- 0,37% Sandisk Ultra Plus
- 0,29% Kingston HyperX 3K
- 0,29% Samsung 840 Pro
- 0,07% Samsung 840 EVO
_- 0,00% Corsair Neutron
- 0,00% Intel 530
- 0,00% Sandisk SSD_

* Modelle mit 240/256 GB*

_- 2,84% Corsair Force GS_
- 0,71% Kingston HyperX 3K
- 0,68% Crucial M500
- 0,64% Kingston V300
- 0,49% Sandisk Extreme II
- 0,34% Samsung 840 Pro
- 0,32% Sandisk Ultra Plus
- 0,26% Samsung 840 EVO
- 0,00% Corsair Neutron
- 0,00% Intel SSD 335
- 0,00% Intel SSD 530

* Modelle mit 480/512GB*

- 1,34% OCZ Agility 3 480 Go
- 0,27% Samsung 840 EVO
- 0,15% Crucial M500

Fazit SSDs:
Die frühereren "Verlierer" dieser  Kategorie waren stets OCZ (mit Ausfallraten um die 40% je nach Modell). An und für sich gib es für aktuelle SSDs kaum einen Grund nicht zuzuschlagen: im Praxiseinsatz sind sie annähernd gleich schnell, den Preisaufschlag bei manchen Produkten investiert man in verlängerte Garantie und geringere Fehleranfälligkeit (Intel)

Für weiteres Interesse hab' ich das schon mal 2012 bekannt gegeben, aber es für 2 1/2 Jahre mal gelassen, da es relativ viel Kritik gehagelt hat von diversen Usern....

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...ote-von-hardware-bekannt-aktuelle-zahlen.html

Die Zahlen kann ich in ähnlichem Ausmaß so von anderer Seite bestätigen, sind aber dennoch mit Vorsicht zu genießen: es sind keine Langzeitzahlen. So ist es erfahrungsgemäß eher so, dass manche Hersteller/Teile seltsamerweise unmittelbar nach Ende der Garantie den Löffel abgeben

Quellen:
Les taux de retour des composants (11) - HardWare.fr
Hardware- und Nachrichten-Links des 3./4. Januar 2015 | 3DCenter.org

 Weitere, alte Berichte:
Taux de retour - les derniers contenus liés - HardWare.fr


----------



## Rollora (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Bericht: Ausfallquote/Rücklaufquote für Hardware 2014*

*FAQ und diskussionswürdiges:
*


M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Sind es jetzt Rücklauf- oder Ausfallquoten? Was zurückgeschickt wird, muss ja nicht kaputt sein.


Rücklauf (steht auch so mehrfach drin).
Du hast recht der Titel ist leicht irreführend 

Aus Erfahrung kann man aber sagen, dass quasi 90% der Rückläufe auf  Ausfälle oder Kundenunzufriedenheit anderer Gründe zurückzuführen sind  (etwa Spulenfiepen).
Die restlichen 10% sind dann oft: übertreiben beim OC, oder  Inkompatibilitäten
Auch gibt es bei manchen Herstellern Dunkelziffern zu beachten, schließlich haben diese einen eigenständigen Support und dann läuft die Rückgabe nicht über den Verkäufer.
Da dies aber letztendlich doch über Rechnung/Garantie läuft ist es keine hohe Quote - aber durchaus eine Verzerrung möglich.


razzor1984 schrieb:


> Da müsst ihr ja bei den HDDs  echte "Ausreißer" von den Thoshiba/HGST Modellen dawischt haben!
> Laut Blackblaze ist von Seagate echt abzuraten, die dinger Erleben nicht mal das ende der Garantie (Ausfallsquoten von teilweise über 12%)
> https://www.backblaze.com/blog/hard-drive-reliability-update-september-2014/


Deshalb auch der Hinweis, dass die Zahlen kurzfristig sind.
Die Frage ist eher, welches Problem die bei blackblaze haben (Sponsorgelder von anderen Firmen?).
Vielleicht haben sie auch eine massiv schlechte Serie erwischt, wie damals die Deathstar von IBM oder manche WD Black Modelle.
Eine andere Erklärung (auch von dieser Seite) ist:



> Basically, we buy the least expensive drives that will work.


Vielleicht also nicht die günstigsten Laufwerke kaufen  Zumindest nicht von SG.
Es steht auch drin, dass sie etwa normale Desktoplaufwerke für Serveraufgaben einsetzen
Anscheinend sind für den Dauerbetrieb alle Hitachi-Modelle sehr gut geeignet.
Man betont aber auch, dass es sehr stark auf den Gebrauch und die  Lagerung (Vibrationen) ankommt. Vielleicht hatte ich deshalb mit 40-50  SG Platten seit 2000 noch keine einzige defekte (Gehäuse steht extra so,  dass es nicht vibriert, der Festplattenkäfig ist mehrfach  vibrationsgeschützt, die Festplatten ordentlich entkoppelt)

Ich kann diese Zahlen nicht nachempfinden.





S754 schrieb:


> Wie werden diese Zahlen ermittelt?


steht in der Quelle.
Also Verkauf und Rücklauf.


Abductee schrieb:


> Tja, wenn man die RMA selber durchführt ohne   einen Händler dazwischen zu haben kann man extrem die Statistik   verfälschen.


Das ist leider immer das Problem.
So kann ein einzelner Hersteller/Händler oft einfach auch total schlechte Chargen an Montagsprodukten etc bekommen.
Der Hinweis darauf ist aber im Text eingefügt. 
Leider gibt es wenige Firmen die ihre Daten im Internet veröffentlichen wie diese. Das lässt halt Vergleiche schwer zu.
Schöner wäre es, an größere Datenmengen zu kommen.
Hatte  da mal eine Quelle, leider ist die kostenpflichtig - vielleicht  könnten  sich das Hardwareredaktionen mal leisten? Wäre sinnvoll...


Danke für folgende Frage, steht nicht im Text:


DKK007 schrieb:


> Sind die Eingeklammerten Zahlen, die aus 2013?



Im Vergleich zur letzten Untersuchung - diese werden Halbjährlich gemacht.


----------



## D@rk (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Bericht: Ausfallquote für Hardware 2014*

Super Artikel 
nur wo ist den EVGA


----------



## Rollora (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Bericht: Ausfallquote für Hardware 2014*

Gute Frage, hat vielleicht kaum Abnehmer in Frankreich oder kein Verkauf


----------



## marvinj (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Bericht: Ausfallquote für Hardware 2014*

*Sorry, Flachwitz entfernt...* 
Insgesamt ein schöner, aufwendiger und informativer Artikel, danke!


----------



## dersteini74 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Bericht: Ausfallquote für Hardware 2014*

 Danke für den Bericht


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Bericht: Ausfallquote für Hardware 2014*

Sind es jetzt Rücklauf- oder Ausfallquoten? Was zurückgeschickt wird, muss ja nicht kaputt sein.


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Bericht: Ausfallquote für Hardware 2014*



Rollora schrieb:


> mich schockiert die hohe Ausfallquote ausgerechnet mancher sauteren Boards...



Das ist normal.
die teuren Boards werden häufig bzw. gerne fürs Overclocking benutzt und da kann dir das Board schon mal abrauchen weil du es einfach übertreibst.
Das kaputte Board wird aber trotzdem eingeschickt und umgetauscht. Daher die hohen Quoten.


----------



## hbf878 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Bericht: Ausfallquote für Hardware 2014*

Rücklaufquoten =/= Ausfallquoten!


----------



## razzor1984 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Bericht: Ausfallquote für Hardware 2014*

Da müsst ihr ja bei den HDDs echte "Ausreißer" von den Thoshiba/HGST Modellen dawischt haben!
Laut Blackblaze ist von Seagate echt abzuraten, die dinger Erleben nicht mal das ende der Garantie (Ausfallsquoten von teilweise über 12%)
https://www.backblaze.com/blog/hard-drive-reliability-update-september-2014/


----------



## S754 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Bericht: Ausfallquote für Hardware 2014*

Wie werden diese Zahlen ermittelt?


----------



## Abductee (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Bericht: Ausfallquote für Hardware 2014*



D@rk schrieb:


> Super Artikel
> nur wo ist den EVGA



Tja, wenn man die RMA selber durchführt ohne einen Händler dazwischen zu haben kann man extrem die Statistik verfälschen.

Erschreckend finde ich die Quoten von Corsair.
Die haben genau so wie EVGA eine direkte RMA.
Wenn meine Theorie stimmt müssten die Zahlen erschreckend hoch sein.


----------



## Rollora (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Bericht: Ausfallquote für Hardware 2014*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Sind es jetzt Rücklauf- oder Ausfallquoten? Was zurückgeschickt wird, muss ja nicht kaputt sein.


Rücklauf (steht auch so mehrfach drin).
Du hast recht der Titel ist leicht irreführend 

Aus Erfahrung kann man aber sagen, dass quasi 90% der Rückläufe auf Ausfälle oder Kundenunzufriedenheit anderer Gründe zurückzuführen sind (etwa Spulenfiepen).
Die restlichen 10% sind dann oft: übertreiben beim OC, oder Inkompatibilitäten





razzor1984 schrieb:


> Da müsst ihr ja bei den HDDs echte "Ausreißer" von den Thoshiba/HGST Modellen dawischt haben!
> Laut Blackblaze ist von Seagate echt abzuraten, die dinger Erleben nicht mal das ende der Garantie
> 
> 
> ...


Deshalb auch der Hinweis, dass die Zahlen kurzfristig sind.
Die Frage ist eher, welches Problem die bei blackblaze haben (Sponsorgelder von anderen Firmen?).
Vielleicht haben sie auch eine massiv schlechte Serie erwischt, wie damals die Deathstar von IBM oder manche WD Black Modelle.
Eine andere Erklärung (auch von dieser Seite) ist:



> Basically, we buy the least expensive drives that will work.


Vielleicht also nicht die günstigsten Laufwerke kaufen  Zumindest nicht von SG.
Es steht auch drin, dass sie etwa normale Desktoplaufwerke für Serveraufgaben einsetzen
Anscheinend sind für den Dauerbetrieb alle Hitachi-Modelle sehr gut geeignet.
Man betont aber auch, dass es sehr stark auf den Gebrauch und die Lagerung (Vibrationen) ankommt. Vielleicht hatte ich deshalb mit 40-50 SG Platten seit 2000 noch keine einzige defekte (Gehäuse steht extra so, dass es nicht vibriert, der Festplattenkäfig ist mehrfach vibrationsgeschützt, die Festplatten ordentlich entkoppelt)

Ich kann diese Zahlen nicht nachempfinden.





S754 schrieb:


> Wie werden diese Zahlen ermittelt?


steht in der Quelle.
Also Verkauf und Rücklauf.


Abductee schrieb:


> Tja, wenn man die RMA selber durchführt ohne  einen Händler dazwischen zu haben kann man extrem die Statistik  verfälschen.


Das ist leider immer das Problem.
So kann ein einzelner Hersteller/Händler oft einfach auch total schlechte Chargen an Montagsprodukten etc bekommen.
Der Hinweis darauf ist aber im Text eingefügt. 
Leider gibt es wenige Firmen die ihre Daten im Internet veröffentlichen wie diese. Das lässt halt Vergleiche schwer zu.
Schöner wäre es, an größere Datenmengen zu kommen.
Hatte  da mal eine Quelle, leider ist die kostenpflichtig - vielleicht könnten  sich das Hardwareredaktionen mal leisten? Wäre sinnvoll...


----------



## razzor1984 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Bericht: Ausfallquote/Rücklaufquote für Hardware 2014*



Rollora schrieb:


> Deshalb auch der Hinweis, dass die Zahlen kurzfristig sind.
> Die Frage ist eher, welches Problem die bei blackblaze haben (Sponsorgelder von anderen Firmen?).
> Vielleicht haben sie auch eine massiv schlechte Serie erwischt, wie damals die Deathstar von IBM oder manche WD Black Modelle.
> Eine andere Erklärung (auch von dieser Seite)



Leider haben wir keinen Einblick in die offiziellen RMA Daten der verbleibenden zwei HDD-Hersteller
Man kann jetzt spekulieren in wie weit WD vom Kauf von Hitachi/Thoshiba proftiert.Hoffen kann man das sie haltbarer werden!

Pech kann man mit jeder HDD haben, nur was ich schon Pech mit Seagate hatte, das grenzt schon an eine statistische unmöglichkeit! (über mehere Jahre verschiedenen Serien / größen und auch noch Geschäfte)
Gott sei dank waren es, immer nur Raidplatten, da war ein TOTALAUSFALL verschmerzbar.
Was habe ich gelernt, Segateplatten mögen keinen Dauerbetrieb, gilt aber auch für WD. Die neue Red serie muss ich noch testen.

Was mich immer verwundert, Segate platten neigen zu einen plötzlichen TOT. 
Die WDs kann es auch erwischen, jedoch sterben diese nach meiner Erfahrung eher langsam. (Wiederzugewiesner Sektor Count steigt dann recht schnell an, dass hat dann auch zur Folge dass der READ/WRITE Error count ansteigt)

"S.m.a.r.t" ist bei jeder HDD dein freund 

Aber wie immmmmmmmer jede Statistik sollte hinterfragt werden. Welche eingabe Menge ? in welchen Zeitraum ? 
Schlussendlich sind meine paar Platten die ich in den letzten jahren verbraucht habe, zu wenig um eine wirklich seriöse Aussage über die HDD-Haltbarkeit zu treffen. Mir fällt es halt nur auf ,dass manche Platten eher Robuster sind als andere, das kann aber auch wiederum mit der Serienstreung zu tun haben. (Bei den Seagates da hatte ich wirkliches pech...............)

greet Razzor


----------



## Rollora (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Bericht: Ausfallquote/Rücklaufquote für Hardware 2014*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Aber wie immmmmmmmer jede Statistik sollte hinterfragt werden. Welche eingabe Menge ? in welchen Zeitraum ?


Mein Französisch ist schon etwas eingerostet, aber hier wird nur Hardware aufgelistet die sich mindestens 100-200 mal verkauft hat - soweit ich das verstanden hab'. Das ist natürlich nicht viel, ab 1000 wird es mal interessant, wenn man sich die Zahlen ansieht geht das bei den meisten Objekten in die Richtung.


----------



## efdev (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Bericht: Ausfallquote/Rücklaufquote für Hardware 2014*

das mit corsair wundert micht nicht direkt hab selber bei jedem kit bisher probleme gehabt.

wobei mich die extremen 280x rücklauf quoten wundern mich würde wirklich interessieren wo bei den meisten das problem war.

außerdem vielen dank Rollora war wirklich interessant das ganze zu lesen .


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Bericht: Ausfallquote für Hardware 2014*

Die Rücklaufquote der HIS Grafikkarten wundert mich überhaupt nicht.
Hab selber mal zwei 7970 GHz gehabt und kann daher über relativ laute Lagergeräusche vom Lüfter berichten. Unter Last hingegen war die richtig gut. Nur nutzt das nicht, wenn die Lüfter unter Last ordentlich Radau machen und vor sich hin 'knattern'...



Abductee schrieb:


> Tja, wenn man die RMA selber durchführt ohne einen Händler dazwischen zu haben kann man extrem die Statistik verfälschen.


Das ist völlig korrekt. Und mit einer der Gründe, warum man sowas anbietet.
Allerdings darfst du auch nicht vergessen, dass hier auch FAG Rückläufer mit drin sind...



Abductee schrieb:


> Erschreckend finde ich die Quoten von Corsair.
> Die haben genau so wie EVGA eine direkte RMA.
> Wenn meine Theorie stimmt müssten die Zahlen erschreckend hoch sein.


Naja, das sind hier Rückläufer, nicht unbedingt Defekte. Da sind auch FAG Rückläufer drin, das darf man auch nicht vergessen...

Aber dass die Zahlen bei Corsair so hoch sind, find ich jetzt eher nicht so überraschend...


----------



## Rollora (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Bericht: Ausfallquote für Hardware 2014*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Aber dass die Zahlen bei Corsair so hoch sind, find ich jetzt eher nicht so überraschend...


Danke für die Rückmeldung. Hatte zwar bislang keine Probleme, aber es ist gut zu wissen, dass sie nicht problemlos sind.


----------



## Deimos (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Bericht: Ausfallquote für Hardware 2014*

Finde die Statistiken immer wieder interessant, danke für die Mühe! 



Rollora schrieb:


> Rücklauf (steht auch so mehrfach drin).


Nimms mir nicht krumm, aber im Text schreibst du eigentlich ausschliesslich von Ausfall- und nicht Rücklaufraten und gibst auf Grund dessen sogar Empfehlungen ab.
Es wäre imo besser, die Statistiken für sich sprechen zu lassen, ohne explizite Empfehlungen auszusprechen. Weder sind die Daten vollständig, noch sind dir die exakten Umstände bekannt. Daraus Empfehlungen abzuleiten, ist nach meinem Geschmack zu stark pauschalisiert. 

Hardware.fr schreibt z.B. explizit, dass die hohen Rücklaufraten der 280x-Riege auf Bitcoining zurückzuführen sein könnten und die Rücksendequoten mit dem Nachlassen des Bitcoining-Hypes innert Kürze gesunken sind.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Bericht: Ausfallquote/Rücklaufquote für Hardware 2014*

Sind die Eingeklammerten Zahlen, die aus 2013?


----------



## Rollora (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Bericht: Ausfallquote/Rücklaufquote für Hardware 2014*

Danke für folgende Frage, steht nicht im Text:


DKK007 schrieb:


> Sind die Eingeklammerten Zahlen, die aus 2013?



Im Vergleich zur letzten Untersuchung - diese werden Halbjährlich gemacht.


----------



## Rollora (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Bericht: Ausfallquote für Hardware 2014*



Deimos schrieb:


> Nimms mir nicht krumm, aber im Text schreibst du eigentlich ausschliesslich von Ausfall- und nicht Rücklaufraten und gibst auf Grund dessen sogar Empfehlungen ab.



Schon in der zweiten/dritten (je nach Monitorbreite) Zeile steht "basierend auf Rücklaufquoten" (von tausenden ausgeliefertern Hardwareteilen).
Und ich dachte ich hab' es später nochmal geschrieben.



Deimos schrieb:


> Es wäre imo besser, die Statistiken für sich sprechen zu lassen, ohne explizite Empfehlungen auszusprechen. Weder sind die Daten vollständig, noch sind dir die exakten Umstände bekannt. Daraus Empfehlungen abzuleiten, ist nach meinem Geschmack zu stark pauschalisiert.


Entgegen der Erwartungen können die meisten Leute KEINE Statistiken lesen.
Ich empfehle sie außerdem nicht aufgrund dieser Daten, wie ich schon in anderen Threads immer wieder betone, arbeite ich mit einem anderen größeren OEM Hersteller und einem Zulieferer zusammen, ebenso führen wir in am Institut ähnliche Statistiken und kann die Zahlen in einer größeren Skala genauso bestätigen. Da ich aber nix öffentlich sagen darf, auch nicht anonym, habe ich mir erlaubt eine Empfehlung auszusprechen.


Deimos schrieb:


> Hardware.fr schreibt z.B. explizit, dass die hohen Rücklaufraten der 280x-Riege auf Bitcoining zurückzuführen sein könnten und die Rücksendequoten mit dem Nachlassen des Bitcoining-Hypes innert Kürze gesunken sind.


Siehst du, das hab' ich davon, wenn ich die Frau (=Französin) mal nicht bitte mir bei der Übersetzung zu helfen (und Google benutze ich nicht, zu ungenau).
Aber ich bezweifle das mal stark: die Rückgaberaten basieren auf dem letzten halben Jahr, da war der Mining-Boom schon lange vorbei.
Und ich depp hab' immer versucht beim Mining die Kosten der GPU wieder reinzubekommen (ich habe gratis Strom)- dabei hätte ich vor Ablauf der Rückgabefrist einfach die Hardware zurückgeben können...


----------



## Deimos (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Bericht: Ausfallquote für Hardware 2014*



Rollora schrieb:


> Schon in der zweiten/dritten (je nach Monitorbreite) Zeile steht "basierend auf Rücklaufquoten" (von tausenden ausgeliefertern Hardwareteilen).
> Und ich dachte ich hab' es später nochmal geschrieben.


Hast du. War mehr auf die eigentliche News bezogen, wo du mehrheitlich von Ausfallraten sprichst.  



Rollora schrieb:


> Entgegen der Erwartungen können die meisten Leute KEINE Statistiken lesen.
> Ich empfehle sie außerdem nicht aufgrund dieser Daten, wie ich schon in  anderen Threads immer wieder betone, arbeite ich mit einem anderen  größeren OEM Hersteller und einem Zulieferer zusammen, ebenso führen wir  in am Institut ähnliche Statistiken und kann die Zahlen in einer  größeren Skala genauso bestätigen. Da ich aber nix öffentlich sagen  darf, auch nicht anonym, habe ich mir erlaubt eine Empfehlung  auszusprechen.
> 
> Siehst du, das hab' ich davon, wenn ich die Frau (=Französin) mal nicht bitte mir bei der Übersetzung zu helfen (und Google benutze ich nicht, zu ungenau).
> ...


 Wenn Retouren von OC-Boards, Mining-Hypes, usw. reinspielen, macht das die Statistik leider auch nicht einfacher interpretierbar.  

 Eine Aussage, ob das Produkt wegen minderer Qualität keine Empfehlung verdient, lässt sich meinese Erachtens daher - zumindest an Hand der blanken Zahlen - nur vorbehältlich treffen.
Ich bin allerdings bei dir: wenn Rücklaufquoten von 10% und mehr im Spiel sind, liegt der Verdacht nahe, dass da etwas im Argen ist. Das ist dann teilweise schon schockierend hoch.

Offizielle Zahlen zu Defekten wären dahingehend natürlich deutlich interessanter. Leider müsste sowas eher seitens Hersteller kommen und wird daher kaum jemals zugänglich werden.
Was mich selbst betrifft, so hatte ich glücklicherweise weder bei mir noch Leuten im Bekanntenkreis Fälle, wo Hardware effektiv mit Auslieferung _defekt _war bzw. im Laufe der Nutzung den Geist aufgab.


----------



## Knogle (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Bericht: Ausfallquote/Rücklaufquote für Hardware 2014*

Gefaellt mir

Witzig ist: Hatte 3x - 2,39% Toshiba DT01ACA300 und alle 3 waren kurz nach dem Kauf am Ende


----------



## razzor1984 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktueller Bericht: Ausfallquote/Rücklaufquote für Hardware 2014*



Knogle schrieb:


> Gefaellt mir
> 
> Witzig ist: Hatte 3x - 2,39% Toshiba DT01ACA300 und alle 3 waren kurz nach dem Kauf am Ende



Drück mir die daumen hab, ne DT01ACA200 mit 900 im Betriebstunden, bis dato traum SMART Werte.
Wie sind deine Platten verendet, plötzlich oder schleichend ?


----------

